# Moving to Egypt



## TheMustaphas (Jul 5, 2014)

My kids are at the age of 14,10,8, and 8. I really want them to become Hafiz in Quran. I want to move them to Egypt. At least for a year. Rent a small apartment and get a couple of teachers to teach them. Please If anyone has any information that could help this process, please share. I would like to start with the 14 yr old. My plan is to go before the start of school this year, and bring him back next year to start school. Thank you.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

TheMustaphas said:


> My kids are at the age of 14,10,8, and 8. I really want them to become Hafiz in Quran. I want to move them to Egypt. At least for a year. Rent a small apartment and get a couple of teachers to teach them. Please If anyone has any information that could help this process, please share. I would like to start with the 14 yr old. My plan is to go before the start of school this year, and bring him back next year to start school. Thank you.


Hello there, I hope you don't think I'm rude, I know this is not the answer to your question but, are you sure you want to move to egypt, just to help your kids become good in Quran? Because trust me Egypt is the worst when it comes to ethics and education. If this is the only reason why you want to come here then move to New Jersey and you'll find tons of Arabic teachers and religious people who'll help. Even catching the language in a year is almost impossible, I know someone who stayed in egypt for 7 years and he can barely speak arabic. Almost waste of time, effort and money, and with the ages you have, waste of emotions too. Think this decision again.


----------



## TheMustaphas (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for this response. Not at all, I don't think you are rude. Please do you know anyone that can help me? Even in New Jersey. I just want a good teacher for Quran and Tajweed. My masjid has a program that they send their children in Cairo. It is ran by the Imam. The kids go for a year and they come back do impressive. It is $500 monthly. I can't afford it that's why I figured I'll take them and find my own teacher and stay for a year.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

TheMustaphas said:


> Thank you very much for this response. Not at all, I don't think you are rude. Please do you know anyone that can help me? Even in New Jersey. I just want a good teacher for Quran and Tajweed. My masjid has a program that they send their children in Cairo. It is ran by the Imam. The kids go for a year and they come back do impressive. It is $500 monthly. I can't afford it that's why I figured I'll take them and find my own teacher and stay for a year.


Someone had told me before that she had an arabic teacher in New York , and I'm pretty sure there must be Quran classes too. That was very long time ago I'm sorry. In some counties, arabic is now introduced as a second language. Good luck with your search.


----------



## TheMustaphas (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate your help and input


----------

